# Myrtle Beach on the Beach



## tlguinn_2000 (Dec 17, 2012)

We are thinking about going to Myrtle Beach next Summer (2013).  It has been awhile since we have been there.  The last ten years or so we have been going to Hilton Head Island or Florida.  What are the best RCI timeshares located "on the Beach".  If I go to the beach I want to be on the the Beach  .


----------



## jdunn1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Your odds of getting an exchange into Myrtle Beach for Summer, especially in July via RCI is almost zero percent. Your odds of getting a beach front location are even worst.  With that said, I did manage to get an exchange into Wynhdam's Ocean Blvd for the first week in August a couple summers ago.  If you get this resort, and this is the only Wyndham exchange I have ever seen in RCI for the summer, with the possible exception of Westwinds, you will be across the street from the ocean in Tower 4.  Not a bad deal at all though, because crossing the street is no big deal and you get the better pool at tower 4 and the parking is much better.  I had a very good view of the ocean from my room in tower 4.

There is a another resort adjacent to Wyndham Ocean Blvd that is ocean front and pops up in RCI often for summer weeks.  This resort is not nearly as nice as the Wyndham, but it is in a good location and you can't get any more ocean front.  This resort starts with a "P", I believe.  

I'm trying to think when I got my summer exchange into Ocean Blvd and it was either right about now or it was within the first few weeks of January.  After I got that exchange I would occassionally get offers for very old and dingy Myrtle Beach summer weeks, but none of the resorts were nice and most were not ocean front.

Myrtle Beach is one of those areas you need to own at for any shot of a summer week, especially at the top resort brands, (i.e. Marriott, Hilton, Wyndham).  You could rent from owners and that is the best way to get in if you do now own there but it will cost you around 1.5k at the Wyndhams, and at least 2.5k at the Marriott, depending on what week you want.

If you do rent, and you do not want to spend much more than 1.5k, I suggest renting from someone at Wynhdam's SeaWatch.  Of all the Wyndham resorts in Myrtle Beach, this resort by far has the best location and facilities.

Good luck to you.  I do not wish to rain on your parade, but getting anything in Myrtle Beach for the summer, let alone ocean front is about the most difficult trade I can think of.  I'm going on four years in II without snagging anything in Myrtle Beach (though I did get a week this year thanks to my Marriott preference).  RCI is an easier story, but the resorts are not the nicest and the only top notch resort that ever has any availability is the Wyndham Ocean Blvd property and those summer weeks may have already hit RCI inventory.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 17, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> We are thinking about going to Myrtle Beach next Summer (2013).  It has been awhile since we have been there.  The last ten years or so we have been going to Hilton Head Island or Florida.  What are the best RCI timeshares located "on the Beach".  If I go to the beach I want to be on the the Beach  .



The following is what I found for a week.

Sands Ocean Club through RCI these are studios.

Sat 29-Jun-2013 to Sat 06-Jul-2013 
Sat 22-Jun-2013 to Sat 29-Jun-2013 
Sat 01-Jun-2013 to Sat 08-Jun-2013

Through the Wyndham site, Ocean Blvd and Towers on the Grove have summer availablity for most weeks in June and July.

Other than a stray or two in the first week of June, Westwinds is booked out.

Seawatch Plantation, Dye Villas, and the Cottages appear to be booked out.

If you want beachfront in Myrtle Beach, you may want to take one of the E-Bay ones while they are there and not expensive.  With the Summer week rental rate being bounced around, you would be money ahead to do this if you want it for more than one year.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah I noticed that the Holiday Inn Club Vacations South Beach Resort (#6727) had a week in August and it looks pretty nice, on the beach.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 17, 2012)

Holiday Inn South Beach is across the street from the beach but it does look nice.


----------



## Rehdaun (Dec 17, 2012)

I recently posted a review on South Beach Resort.  Check the reviews on the main site if you want.  I've only been there in the fall so I don't know anything about summer crowds, traffic, etc.  Feel free to private message me if you have questions.


----------



## Gophesjo (Dec 17, 2012)

The 'P' resort next to Wyndham Ocean Boulevard is 'Peppertree By the Sea' and having stayed at both (and at Wyndham Westwinds too, by the way), I would take Peppertree By the Sea' anytime.  Ocean Boulevard is crowded and noisy in the summertime.  Peppertree is crowded too, but there seem to be far fewer unattended kids running around.  As for Ocean Boulevard and Westwinds - it is Westwinds hands down, for pretty much similar reasons.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 17, 2012)

I used to own at Peppertree by the Sea and heartily recommend it if, and IMO this is imporant, you are a party of either 1 or 2.  The units are relatively small, but are clean and right on a nice wide beach.  Peppertree does have a couple of 2 bedroom units and a few of the 1 bedroom units have 2 bunk beds recessed in the wall.  Otherwise two can sleep comfortably in the one bedroom with two more by folding out the sofa in the living room but IMO the typical one bedroom will get a little crowded with four people occupying it.

George

George


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 23, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> We are thinking about going to Myrtle Beach next Summer (2013).  It has been awhile since we have been there.  The last ten years or so we have been going to Hilton Head Island or Florida.  What are the best RCI timeshares located "on the Beach".  If I go to the beach I want to be on the the Beach  .



I've just updated my sighting for RCI Gold Crown resorts for Myrtle Beach for next summer.
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178477

NOTE: If you have RCI Points, it's always best to start looking for availability 10 months before check-in if you want to travel during peak season.

Good Luck


----------



## Bourne (Dec 24, 2012)

Not to thread crap but over the years I have found that rci will give you a fair shot at picking up a peak season/location unit if ou have enough TPUs for it.

Ocean boulevard is a perfect example. I got 2 weeks spanning July 4 with an ongoing search.


----------



## Ron2 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wyndham's Towers on the Grove in North Myrtle is on the beach and it's a very nice resort. I doubt you can get an RCI exchange there. However, I checked and there currently are 1-BR ocean front units availablle in August which you could rent from a Wyndham owner.  We have stayed there several times and find it more quiet than Ocean Boulevard.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> The following is what I found for a week.
> 
> Sands Ocean Club through RCI these are studios.
> 
> ...



To the OP, the timeshare units at The Sands Ocean Club are OK.  However, The Sands Ocean Club hotel rooms are much better than their timeshare units and their services provided to their hotel rental's are top's in my opinion. 

Their bellman will carry your luggage to your room; plus you will receive free breakfast and maid service daily during your stay.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Just got Wyndham Westwinds*

I got this and have it on hold for now.  I think that it is pretty good, points are a little high.?  OK resort?


 Wyndham Westwinds (#2178)  
Travel Dates
07/05/2013 - 07/12/2013     Kitchen
Full    Unit Type
2 Bedrooms  
Privacy/Max Occupancy
4/6     RCI Points Value
63000  

<


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 27, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> I got this and have it on hold for now.  I think that it is pretty good, points are a little high.?  OK resort?
> 
> 
> Wyndham Westwinds (#2178)
> ...



Westwinds is my favorate resort in the Wyndham System on the Beach.  It does not have the hustle and bustle of some of the other Myrtle Beach Resorts.  It has great beach front that never has had a lot of people on it due to its location when I have been there.  I have never been there in the summer, but I think it is probably the same in summer.  I do not think you will regret your choise.

For whatever it is worth, I just checked Westwinds for your dates and did not see any availability at this resort through Club Wyndham Plus for the owners.  The way you went in though RCI Points may be the best route available at this point.  It is truely a great resort.


----------



## antjmar (Dec 27, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> Westwinds is my favorate resort in the Wyndham System on the Beach.  It does not have the hustle and bustle of some of the other Myrtle Beach Resorts.  It has great beach front that never has had a lot of people on it due to its location when I have been there.  I have never been there in the summer, but I think it is probably the same in summer.  I do not think you will regret your choise.
> 
> For whatever it is worth, I just checked Westwinds for your dates and did not see any availability at this resort through Club Wyndham Plus for the owners.  The way you went in though RCI Points may be the best route available at this point.  It is truely a great resort.



I agree with the above great updated resort. I have been there in summer and not crowded. Pool a bit small but you are so close to the ocean! 7/5 check in should get you a room on the  4th or 5th floor.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 27, 2012)

antjmar said:


> I agree with the above great updated resort. I have been there in summer and not crowded. Pool a bit small but you are so close to the ocean! 7/5 check in should get you a room on the  4th or 5th floor.



All rooms with the view of the Ocean, I might add.  Just checked the Wyndham site for owners, no week availablity in June, July, early August for Westwinds except June 1 and 2 for start dates.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> I got this and have it on hold for now.  I think that it is pretty good, points are a little high.?  OK resort?
> 
> <



I confirmed this reservation yesterday, so will be there in July.



antjmar said:


> 7/5 check in should get you a room on the  4th or 5th floor.



4th or 5th floor would be great.  Can you call at some point and request a floor?  7-5-2012 is on a Friday, does that mean you have a better chance of getting the floor you want because most of the people come in on Saturday?
<


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> All rooms with the view of the Ocean, I might add.



I was reading on TripAdvisor and some said 





> So I was totally shocked when I received a room that over looked a roof top. This momma was not happy. Wyndham should tell you when making the reservation that you are not going to get an ocean front room.


.When and how can you request an oceanfront room?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone stayed at the Dunes Village Resort, it is also located on the beach ?


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 29, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> I was reading on TripAdvisor and some said .When and how can you request an oceanfront room?



From visting the place and from what I have been told, all rooms have a Oceanview, some the end units on each floor are designed in such a fashion that the Ocean View is actually from a angle and not directly backward.  That is what was probably being refered to.  If you want a specific room, call ahead and see what they can do for you.  Ask for a unit that does no have a angle view of the ocean.


----------



## Ron2 (Dec 29, 2012)

I’ve been told that all of Westwinds units are ocean front but after reading a review on Trip Advisor, there apparently are a few units with a street view. I have stayed at the other three Wyndham Myrtle Beach resorts that are located on the beach and they all have higher point values assigned to ocean front units and you know what you’re getting when you make the reservation. I always reserve the ocean front units and have never been moved to any less desirable room. If you get an exchange through RCI you  could get one of the units overlooking a parking lot or the street – the ones the Wyndham owners don’t reserve.  If  you reserved Westwinds through RCI, you may have one of those units that owners don’t want.  Good luck requesting ocean front!


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 29, 2012)

rsphelps said:


> I’ve been told that all of Westwinds units are ocean front but after reading a review on Trip Advisor, there apparently are a few units with a street view. I have stayed at the other three Wyndham Myrtle Beach resorts that are located on the beach and they all have higher point values assigned to ocean front units and you know what you’re getting when you make the reservation. I always reserve the ocean front units and have never been moved to any less desirable room. If you get an exchange through RCI you  could get one of the units overlooking a parking lot or the street – the ones the Wyndham owners don’t reserve.  If  you reserved Westwinds through RCI, you may have one of those units that owners don’t want.  Good luck requesting ocean front!



If ocean front is critical to the planning than the best bet would be to buy into the Wyndham Myrtle Beach, LLC group.  You get ARP rights into all of the resorts in this group (Westwinds, Seawatch Plantation, Ocean Blvd, etc.).  Towers on the Grove gives 11 months ARP and not the 13 the other resorts give to each other.  

The only trick to the the above advise is that in watching E-Bay, these timeshares are getting harder to find.  As of a few mintues ago there were three.  Two appear to be overpriced to the market (however, maybe this is becoming the new market rate due to decreasing supply) and the third one has gotten a bid.

I do not think the two high priced ones are going to sell.  If they do not, someone might want to get ahold of the seller and offer to take them at a more reasonable price.  The Ocean Blvd one that bid might be the basis of what a reasonable offer might be for those units.

What a earlier poster referred to as a flight to where people want to go may very well be real.  I watch primarily Myrtle Beach and Smokey Mountain.  Both are way down on availability.  Smokey Mountain currently is in the same position as Myrtle.  Maybe one or two units reasonably priced, one or two very high compared to historical trends.  Smokey Mountain's claim to fame is low maintance fees, good condition resort, great location.

Just checked again.  Between Myrtle and Smokey Mountain, with all of the zillons of timeshares in those two markets through Wyndham,  there are only five that I can find on E-Bay.  Three that appear high compared to historical trends on E-Bay.  Two reasonably priced.  One reasonably priced one for each, Myrtle and Smokey.  One high on Smokey, two high on Myrtle.


----------



## antjmar (Dec 29, 2012)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> I confirmed this reservation yesterday, so will be there in July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



friday check ins are  4th or 5th floor if my memory serves me. 10  two bedroom units per floor. 8  are oceanfront and  2  are oceanview.  best units are the corner units IMO slightly  larger balcony and a few extra SF.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 31, 2012)

I do not know if anyone else noticed.  As of a few minutes ago, there were only five Myrtle Beach properties that I could find on E-Bay and the asking prices are moving toward what I believe their real value is.  This trend may very well hold on as the month progress and maybe even make these look cheap.  I base this belief on a couple of posts I have seen over time that this is a bad time of year for timeshare re-sales.


----------

